# Video processing software for the 5d3



## westr70 (May 5, 2012)

I recently saw a review by Philip Bloom on the 5d3 video capabilities (Vimeo) and he indicated that he had obtained excellent results by post processing the footage through Adobe Premiere Pro (sharpening). I am interested in purchasing the 5d3 primarily for the stills but would also enjoy doing videos. My problem is I can’t afford both the camera and software. I’m currently using LR4 and Adobe Premiere Elements/Photoshop Elements 10 for processing. My question is whether there is a cheaper alternative to Premiere Pro to obtain the same results?


----------



## JasonATL (May 6, 2012)

Look in Premiere Elements. There should be a "Sharpen" effect that you can apply to a clip. This is what Philip Bloom is talking about. There isn't anything special about sharpening in Premiere Pro vs. any other editor. I use the Sharpen effect in Sony's Vegas Pro. The point is that sharpening benefits many 5D3 clips.


----------



## westr70 (May 6, 2012)

@ JasonATL: Thanks Jason. I did look and find the sharpen feature in elements, now all I have to do is get the 5d3. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

LR4 also has the ability to apply many things like Sharpening, NR, etc to video. Its a sort of back door process, but is going to be a big benefit for those on a budget who want to make corrections to a video clip or match color and exposure accross clips.

It makes LR4 a good tool to combine with Priemere Elements.

http://tv.adobe.com/watch/whats-new-in-lightroom-4/working-with-dslr-video-/#/watch/whats-new-in-lightroom-4/working-with-dslr-video-


----------



## westr70 (May 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> LR4 also has the ability to apply many things like Sharpening, NR, etc to video. Its a sort of back door process, but is going to be a big benefit for those on a budget who want to make corrections to a video clip or match color and exposure accross clips.
> 
> It makes LR4 a good tool to combine with Priemere Elements.
> 
> http://tv.adobe.com/watch/whats-new-in-lightroom-4/working-with-dslr-video-/#/watch/whats-new-in-lightroom-4/working-with-dslr-video-




I have LR4 and have just started to use it but I couldn't use "develop" in LR4 with video. Is there a plugin for doing video? I do remember Kosta on Adobe doing something with video and will have to go back and check that out. Thank you for jogging the memory.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

westr70 said:


> I have LR4 and have just started to use it but I couldn't use "develop" in LR4 with video. Is there a plugin for doing video? I do remember Kosta on Adobe doing something with video and will have to go back and check that out. Thank you for jogging the memory.


 
Its a back door process. Basically grab a frame, apply NR or other corrections, and then synch it with the entire video file. This is obviously best done with clips taken under the same lighting, etc.

Check out the video. There are lots of vimeo and utube videos on the subject as well.


----------



## westr70 (May 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> westr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I have LR4 and have just started to use it but I couldn't use "develop" in LR4 with video. Is there a plugin for doing video? I do remember Kosta on Adobe doing something with video and will have to go back and check that out. Thank you for jogging the memory.
> ...




Just finished processing in LR4 and it worked perfectly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JR (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I just tried it as well and works well. The only thing is with the backdoor process explained in the video you cannot sharpen or apply NR to the movie. I guess we need Adobe Premiere for that...


----------



## westr70 (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm..... I'm gonna try elements 10 with its sharpen and see if that works. It's a basic filter and I haven't had need to use it before but I'll give it a try. With the shipping dates of the 5d3 an unknown I'm going to have lots of practice with my 7d.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2012)

Another thing to consider is the new Adobe software rental program. (I forget the name). 

They have a $30 per month teaser rate for the first year of the program ($50/month starting the 2nd year) that lets you use a wide variety of high end Adobe software, photoshop, premeire pro, just to name a couple. If you are a heavy user, its a good deal. If you are a infrequent user, its likely best to use a lighter software version.


----------



## psolberg (May 8, 2012)

photoshop cs6 has excellend basic video support. get that instead. premiere and after effects are too complex and pricy for the beginner.


----------



## westr70 (May 8, 2012)

Hey psolberg, thanks for the tip. I wasn't aware of the video feature on CS6. It does provide an interesting alternative. I'm familiar with photoshop and premiere elements and use both extensively so upgrading to either Premiere Pro or CS6 PS shouldn't be too much of an issue. Now it is just a question of which functionality I want to put my focus on (pun intended) with limited funds.


----------



## pst (May 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Another thing to consider is the new Adobe software rental program. (I forget the name).



You are probably talking about the Creative Cloud which runs for 49.95USD/mo. http://www.adobe.com/products/creativecloud.html


----------



## westr70 (May 8, 2012)

pst said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider is the new Adobe software rental program. (I forget the name).
> ...



Yeah, you can either go with the cloud and get it all or custom use the various programs. http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/cssubscription.html

There is an annual plan and a month to month plan. If you're not an intensive user like me the month to month might be a good way to go, particularly if you want multiple programs at once (Premiere Pro and After Effects).


----------



## psolberg (May 8, 2012)

pst said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider is the new Adobe software rental program. (I forget the name).
> ...



existing CS5 users an get it for 29/mo for limited time.


----------



## westr70 (May 8, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on the Adobe Creative Cloud for $50/month. It would take me at least 30 months (cheapest price point, CS5) at $50 to buy the suite so I figure I'm good plus I get the free upgrades and the bonus....? I don't pay the annual fee all at once, but at $50/month and collect interest on the balance. 

I couldn't afford the 5d3 AND the price of just one program much less the entire suite to support as it was, so this is an excellent alternative and I GET IT ALL on the 10th!!!! Hopefully. Now I get CS6, Premiere Pro, and After Effects plus whatever else I have the time for. I figure in 30 months I will know one of them well. 

Thanks Mt. Spokane and psolberg for the tips.


----------

